

Google Instant Explination Page - johnrdavisjr
http://www.google.com/instant/#utm_campaign=launch&utm_medium=van&utm_source=instant

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Multiple submissions on the same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672391>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672388> <\- This one, which is an
explanation, not just an example.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672346> <\- First

~~~
acqq
The shortest link to the explanation:

<http://www.google.com/instant/>

